# Bill Dance Porcupine



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone ever tried the Bill Dance Porcupine in a pond? Do they work??? I got one for my birthday in November and plan to try it this spring in my pond. Just curious what to expect. Look forward to any feedback.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

They're great! Put it in 4-6 foot of water in the summer, and if you're an ice fisherman put it somewhere deep when the water gets hard. Tie a rope and a bouy to it if you want to make it obvious where it's at/easily retrivable. They arn't exactly snagless either, but they're a heck of a lot less snagless than last years christmas tree 

They're easily replicated at home too, all ya need is some cement, pvc and pvc glue(optional), and an imagination. Try not to use too large of a diameter of pvc if you have catfish. Definitally don't use buckets unless you're filling them in with cement.. again this really only applys if ya have catfish.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Fishman

I figured it would be pretty easy to make my own. If this works as advertised, I'll probably make a couple more to add later. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Check this out www.jandjhabitat.com I made 2 of the 5' trees out of 4" and 1/2" pvc. placed them on the ice. Will see how they work this spring.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow those are some damn good prices too, neat find davy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a couple of knock offs I made for under $20. I drilled a bunch of holes in the bowling balls (free from alley) and then glued 2' pieces of PVC in the holes with Gorilla Glue. They've been in for a couple of years now and have held up well and draw a few fish. They're about 5' tall.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

never thought of using a bowling ball but it looks like the porcupine and costs less.....great idea Pondfin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't take credit, the design came from a guy named Chip Rowland in Northern Ohio. I just copied his design.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice towel!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

One thing about PVC pipe is that it's really smooth and algae doesn't seem to readily attach to it. The ads for the porcupines say algae will quickly grow on them which in turn attracts baitfish. I have a couple more bowling balls and may rough up the PVC with som 80 grit sandpaper before placing the pond. Another thought was to hit it with some spray glue and sprinkle with alfalfa meal or corn meal or something to jump start things. Is the PVC the real Porcupines are made of different? Any better ideas on what to glue to my bowling ball knock-offs?


----------

